# Rods made in America



## LDUBS (Aug 9, 2020)

There are not too many rods still being made in America. 

I just read that Lamiglas is opening up a rod mfg operation in Tijuana Mexico. This is going to be in addition to their existing manufacturing facility in Washington State. I suppose that the higher end rods will still be made in the USA. Just a guess but seems logical. 

Anyway, they say the rods will be labeled "made in North America" as opposed to "made in Mexico". Technically correct I guess, but kind of sneaky if you ask me. Kind of funny and sad from a company that talked about how much they cared about American made products.


----------



## CRS (Aug 10, 2020)

It's getting very difficult to find rod blanks made in the USA but they still are available. Just avoid the foreign made ones and maybe the CEO's will rethink their purchasing flaws.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 12, 2020)

I learned today from Lamiglas that the blanks will still be made in USA. The assembly will be happening in Mexico.


----------



## Frankenfish (Sep 16, 2020)

In the Midwest, I've noticed a number of small made-in-America catfish rod companies cropping up. My tackle and bait shop swears by Meat Hunter. I've really enjoyed the one I purchased and I feel I got my money's worth. 
Although I would say I haven't adequately tested it - so far the thing seems to not want to catch anything over 7lbs. Must be defective.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 20, 2020)

Frankenfish said:


> In the Midwest, I've noticed a number of small made-in-America catfish rod companies cropping up. My tackle and bait shop swears by Meat Hunter. I've really enjoyed the one I purchased and I feel I got my money's worth.
> Although I would say I haven't adequately tested it - so far the thing seems to not want to catch anything over 7lbs. Must be defective.



_"so far the thing seems to not want to catch anything over 7lbs. Must be defective."_

All my gear must be defective too. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

I looked at the Meat Hunter website. I don't target catfish, but those are pretty nice rods. Price seems very reasonable too.


----------



## Rln (Oct 10, 2020)

Go through the Lamiglas catalogue, if the model doesn’t have an American flag beside it, the product is made in China. Currently they have a fair number of Chinese built rods. Pretty much all of their price point models are


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 17, 2020)

Rln said:


> Go through the Lamiglas catalogue, if the model doesn’t have an American flag beside it, the product is made in China. Currently they have a fair number of Chinese built rods. Pretty much all of their price point models are




Thanks. That is good to know. All this time I thought I had a made in America Lamiglas rod but checked and see it lacks the flag. When trolling for trout (which is about all I do) I use a couple of fiberglass Kokanee rods. A Lamiglas (bright red tournament special) and Eagle Claw Featherlight Koke rod. The Eagle Claw is a great value at $29 which is a third of the price of the Lamiglas. The Lamiglas is a great rod especially for use with a DR. I just wish the higher amount I paid for it was because it was made in America. Oh well, live and learn.


----------

